# Linksys WRT54G v5 router 192.168.1.1 is not connecting



## nknil99 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Friends,

This problem is driving me crazy.
I was trying to configure my router for my LAN setup. I did some configuration and saved it. I guess i changed the LAN (router) IP address also by mistake so next time 192.168.1.1 was not connecting.

So i pressed RESET button at the back thinking it might bring the factory default settings back. But nothing improved.

Now i am not able connect to the router itself. No connectivity is shown between router and the PC i am using for configuring it. And needless to say 192.168.1.1 is also not opening.

so situation is i am not able to do anything with my router now. Is my router dead?

Any help will be highly appreciated.

regards,
-nitin


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

No your router is not dead.

Disconnect all cables including the WAN cable from the router.
Power down your computer.

Hold down the reset button in the back until all the lights go out, the red diag light flashes, all the lights flash and the red diag light then stays steady red.

Remove power to the router.
Count 30 Mississippi. While counting, replug the cables bag into the router.

Restore power to the router while holding in the reset button.
Wait thirty seconds.
Unpower the router
Wait thirty seconds.
Repower the router.

Repower your workstatiion and test.


----------

